# Ice fishing is serious business



## cosmis (Feb 10, 2008)

Bob tries his new formula of pro-bait:

http://www.livevideo.com/video/5B289D1E ... shing.aspx


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Awesome!


----------

